

Solving Nim, a mísere game - peter_l_downs
http://www.ams.org/samplings/feature-column/fcarc-games4

======
Tipzntrix
Your link to the rules of Nim is down.
([http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/home.pacbell.net/fran...](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/home.pacbell.net/fransg/nim.htm))

